# exhaust poll



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

since we all should of heard the gtr by now. do you think it needs more of a rip of the exhaust? .if yes anyone planning to change there exhuast and to what one and why?opcorn:


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

I plan on getting the exhuast on the car before it get's home!If my wife new i had bought a £4k exhuast she would kick my sacks so i have to make her think "that's the exhaust it came with honey,loud isnt it":bawling:


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

bigfra said:


> I plan on getting the exhuast on the car before it get's home!If my wife new i had bought a £4k exhuast she would kick my sacks so i have to make her think "that's the exhaust it came with honey,loud isnt it":bawling:


lol nice 1:clap:
what colour you ordered? im also from glasgow . what area you from?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£4k!

what 35exhaust costs that lol - we are selling alot of 35gtr parts to international customers at the moment, exhausts seem to be top of their list

amuse, top secret arnt £4k! 

but yes it needs a louder exhaust


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Too right the exhaust will get changed!

Looks like it will be No 3 in Scotland being anti-social :smokin:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm working in a singapore at the moment, saw a white GTR with what I think was a Mines exhaust, had like a titanium blue tint on the tips, sounds much nicer, but wasnt over the top. Depending on whats on the market by the time the my order comes (which is 2010) I think I'd go with some like that and a remap. Also decided to keep my Kuro Black order since seeing quite a few on the road here, was going to switch to White/Titanium/DMG. Will look nice with my phantom black A5 on the driveway.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

matty32 said:


> £4k!
> 
> what 35exhaust costs that lol - we are selling alot of 35gtr parts to international customers at the moment, exhausts seem to be top of their list
> 
> ...


Dude,

GTR 23 THE WORLDS BEST R35 GT-R PERFORMANCE PARTS

It's over £5k for the cat's and backbox for the Amuse!!!

Im from Lanark mate not Glasgow!

Cheers

Fraser


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bigfra said:


> Dude,
> 
> GTR 23 THE WORLDS BEST R35 GT-R PERFORMANCE PARTS
> 
> ...



not from us its not :chuckle: if you want to buy it for £5k there, feel free

anyway back on top...

yes it needs an "rb" sounding exhaust note :smokin:


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

I want it to sound like my standard 350Z. Is that too much to ask Nissan!!?


----------



## ryangtrr35 (Jul 28, 2008)

I de catted my car 3 weeks ago, you will all defiantly not be dissapointed with the results! got it done for £300.00 aswell!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ryangtrr35 said:


> I de catted my car 3 weeks ago, you will all defiantly not be dissapointed with the results! got it done for £300.00 aswell!



I assume you can reverse that process when its MOT time in 3 years....?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

When you de-catted did you have any issues with the check engine light coming on?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

none


----------



## GT-Racer (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you saying it makes a difference to the exhaust note, performance, or both?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> none



Interesting.........did you notice any marked difference when you de-catted?...Apart from noise.

Also what is the score with mapping it for a de-cat.......not needed??


----------



## ryangtrr35 (Jul 28, 2008)

Didnt have any lights come on, also no re map required. In my opinion Nissan have purposely made it to just whip out.. the car shouldnt be allowed to sound any differant, as now it sounds perfect!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

ryangtrr35 said:


> Didnt have any lights come on, also no re map required. In my opinion Nissan have purposely made it to just whip out.. the car shouldnt be allowed to sound any differant, as now it sounds perfect!


:thumbsup:

My only concern is if the warranty is affected. But that is something I'll have to talk to the dealer about.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Yakozan said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> My only concern is if the warranty is affected. But that is something I'll have to talk to the dealer about.


Your warranty will be effected I'm pretty damn sure on an official brand new car by taking the cats off.:runaway:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

stealth said:


> Your warranty will be effected I'm pretty damn sure on an official brand new car by taking the cats off.:runaway:


you're right. And tampering with anything emissions related on a car is against the rules here too when i think about it. especially with new cars which have type-approval.

I'll just have to get me one of these then :chuckle:
VroomBox: pimp your ride's engine sound - Engadget


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Or just put the cat back on when you go for a service:thumbsup:


----------



## crazy4cars (Nov 15, 2008)

ryangtrr35 said:


> I de catted my car 3 weeks ago, you will all defiantly not be dissapointed with the results! got it done for £300.00 aswell!


did it give you an CEL?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

ryangtrr35 said:


> Didnt have any lights come on, also no re map required. In my opinion Nissan have purposely made it to just whip out.. the car shouldnt be allowed to sound any differant, as now it sounds perfect!



What system did you go for??


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

someone ought to send this link to nissan see if we can get a louder exhaust would be good if they listened to waht the customers wanted ;-)


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

i voted yes....but now that i think about it the GTR actually sounds pretty good, not deafening or anything but still good.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the R35 does not sound good compared to a LP560 or old R33 GTR with Nur straight thro exhaust

R


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> the R35 does not sound good compared to a LP560 or old R33 GTR with Nur straight thro exhaust
> 
> R


maybe but your GTR wth the Y-pipe change sounds good, no?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

evoscott said:


> someone ought to send this link to nissan see if we can get a louder exhaust would be good if they listened to waht the customers wanted ;-)


Bit of an old thread but it made me remember; When I went to the launch of the GTR at Hanwell (West London Nissan) the bloke with the microphone (called Andy I think but not necessarily from Nisssan...) specifically said that the UK cars would get a slightly softer ride (seems to have been right about that) but also that they would get a 'sportier' sounding exhaust. They had a US car in the showroom which he started, sounded OK but could have done with a bit more fruitiness.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> maybe but your GTR wth the Y-pipe change sounds good, no?



Changed mine a few weeks ago and it sounds a Hell of alot louder and better .Got to remember that the 35 is quite well insulated against outside noise ,more so than other models I think ,wind the window down and put your foot down.Yeah the cat area has been designed to be removed I think ,that is the area that really changes the tone .I think my car sounds like it should sound now :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Great stuff mate. I'm deffo going to remove those CATS and add a straight thru Y-pipe as soon as mine arrives. I had a sneaky word with someone from an HPC a while ago who said they'd be surprised if they didnt turn a blind eye as long as the CATS were back on at service time.

The implication was that they may expect some tinkering with the GTR as it is the nature of the beast as long as it wasnt extreme and liable to affect the car greatly.

Considering I would expect some if not all HPCs to offer aftermarket exhausts etc, it would be rich of NissanGB to say one exhaust is okay, yet another isnt.

At the end of the day, time will tell......


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My HPC has told me that Nissan have banned then from offering any dealer fit performance orientated parts, particularily exhausts!

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Really?

But what about "offical" NISMO stuff?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't know about Nismo - Nissan still to decide apparently.

However, at 9k for an exhaust (or something truly obscene) I will not be passing any of my hard earned in that direction!

Y pipe for me I think - about £400 all in!

David


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> My HPC has told me that Nissan have banned then from offering any dealer fit performance orientated parts, particularily exhausts!
> 
> D


I said non genuine parts, and then we had the conversation about exhausts and new MOT regulations (noise emissions etc!)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sod the MOT.... I'll have 3 years of fun out of my y-piped GTR before then!

As for aftermarket stuff, Andy M at Middlehursts gave the impression when I saw him a few weeks back that they were hoping to twist NIssanGB's arm to allow *some* add ons.

Again time will tell


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

JFE GT-R said:


> I said non genuine parts, and then we had the conversation about exhausts and new MOT regulations (noise emissions etc!)


OK - I will clarify further: any after market parts other than Nissan (or perhaps NISMO) sourced will not be offered. :chairshot:chairshot

D


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The cats are on for a reason ,taking them off deems the car unroadworthy ,I dont think Nissan UK will be happy about customers taking cats off .I think you would have to put them back on for a service ,but it's an easy job .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Deffo back on for service but as you say should only be a 10 minute job.

Combine that with a "friendly" HPC and you're laughin' jaffin


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

i think they should nickname the new GTR the silent assasin on the ninja or something like that cause its so quiet lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

After all the hysteria over the VDC warranty issue, I can't believe some of you are being so blithe about changing exhausts and expecting the warranty to be ok.

Anybody who knows me, knows I don't keep a car standard for more than a few hours after buying it, but unless Nismo bring out a reasonably priced non-warranty-voiding exhaust, I shall sadly have to keep mine stock.

I'm not going to risk voiding a warranty on a £55k car just to make it sound nicer!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

With an exhaust, Nissan would not honour the warranty of the aftermarket exhaust, the exhaust doesnt effect the rest of the car in anyway, thus the warranty would stand


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jacey Boy said:


> With an exhaust, Nissan would not honour the warranty of the aftermarket exhaust, the exhaust doesnt effect the rest of the car in anyway, thus the warranty would stand


What are you talking about? Of course the exhaust affects (or could be claimed to affect) the engine.

At this moment, there are no exhausts you could fit that would NOT affect the engine warranty. Ask your HPC.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Well that goes for other car makers, obviously Nissan wont honour that then, also im sure there's an EU law which Nissan cant change, that the part would have to proven that it caused another fault?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats ironic is that Renault (who own Nissan) don't give 2 hoots about after market exhausts,air filters and even remaps to the R26 Megane that I drive everyday!!

David

I think Jacey's point is correct regarding warranty claims - so replacement tail section would invalidate warranty on rest of exhaust but nothing else.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As I said, ask your HPC. 

If there is an engine problem, Nissan could easily not cover it under warranty. ESPECIALLY if cats are taken out. 
And why wouldn't they?

It sounds a lot more likely than them supposedly not honouring a warranty when the car is used entirely within designed parameters by turning VDC off.


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

FFS im sure a back box wont be problem:runaway:


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

i like the sound of this exhaust modification, it's subtle and not over the top...

YouTube - HKS Center Racing Pipe Resonated Mid-pipe for the 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice sound that not to over the top


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Nah,it's ok but it needs a bit more volume(not too much mind!!)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

My Akrapovic can be heard on this clip doing a standing start at the old Reims GP circuit: YouTube - Nissan GT-R with Akrapovic titanium exhaust launch

There's also a full write up on my website (not allowed to link to it from here).


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Titan sound clips YouTube - teamgtc's Channel


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Titan S a new product ?


----------

